# SCORE! 2 dollar/watt solar panels!



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Got ...
2-85 watt Seimens
4-75 watt Seimens
Excellent condition,1 has damaged frame so 1 dollar/watt for it.Monocrystalline

4-56 watt Solarex multicrystalline,filthy dirty fronts 

2-50 watt Kyocera multicrystallines,one shattered front so it was free.(Says Solarjack but looking em up solarjack pump system used Kyocera's?)Think I could cover it in polyurethane or acrylic liquid stuff?It works fine but glass wont peel from cells,a billion tiny cracks.

The Solarex panels have same style logo as SolarJack labeled panels,same exact style label so are they also Kyocera's as Im assuming?Sure look like Kyocera's.

Pics to follow in a few days when I clean and have time to post.

BTW,Craigslist has some strange birds posting,eh?


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

so $2 a watt is really good? i have no idea. We're just now starting this but it sounds like you hit a good find! 

Yes, craigslist does have some looneys...i post there regularly.

i saw some for $2.59 or so a watt on ebay wasn't sure if that was good or not, i guess if you can get them for $2 a watt that's not so great


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I saw em for about 4.35/watt not including shipping so yes,2 dollars is a steal.

4 of em were pretty dirty...

click to enlarge




They cleaned up darn nice though,this is what I wound up with.
794 watts includes the free broken glass 50 watt panel for 1420 dollars.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I sent an email to a Marine Supply place asking them about putting clear epoxy resin on the broken panel,will let you know what I come up with.

...........:cowboy:


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

For your repair you may check out www.pacificrenewablegroup.com . They will sell damaged panels from time to time (usually on Ebay) with an instruction manual on how to repair them.

My understanding is that you need to maintain the water tight integrity of the panel. If moisture can get in, your panels won't last long.

I may have a copy of their repair manual in pdf format, pm me and I can email it to you.

Great Find on those panels!!!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Den,pm sent.
He has some more panels too,another 480 watts of multicyrstallines in 80 watt format,might score on those too....he's not all that quick to set up sales and make arrangements but I can wait for those deals until he gets around to it.At least he didnt flake totally like others have on me.He is just incredibly disorganized type of fellow.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Just got 5 panels,110 watters for 1.50/watt (special pricing for a retired friend) and 2 more at 2 dollars a watt.

Think Craigslist and Solar,its a super time to buy.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Found out the story on the solarjack panels.They are indeed Solarex panels.
-------------------------
SOLAR JACK SDSQ Solar System.
PHYSICAL DESCRIPTION:
Number of Panels: 2
Panel Manufacturer: Solarex
Power Rating @ 77Â°F (25Â°C) and 93 W/ft2-
(1000 W/m2): 50 W/panel
Configuration: series
Mount: fixed
Pump Type: submersible diaphragm
---------------------------

Solarex was bought by BP Solar in 1999,in 2001 the solarex name was dropped in favor of BP Solar.

So Solarex was NOT Kyocera in any form that I can find.

History of Solarex....
http://www.bp.com/sectiongenericarticle.do?categoryId=9019554&contentId=7036775
-----------------------------
BP Solar&#8217;s heritage in the solar industry began in 1973.
BP Solar US &#8211; milestones
1973

* Solarex Corporation is formed to commercialize terrestrial PV 

1977

* Solarex initiates Polycrystalline process 

1982

* Solarex constructs the Frederick, MD, USA manufacturing plant 

1983

* Amoco Oil Company purchases Solarex Corporation 

1984

* Solarex purchases Exxon's Solar Power Corporation 

1985

* Solarex 300 kW PV array installed at the Georgetown University Intercultural Center &#8211; the world&#8217;s largest building integrated photovoltaics (BIPV) system at the time 

1987

* Solarex consolidates several manufacturing plants into Frederick, MD, USA facility
* Solarex introduces the "Mega" cell: 114mm x 114mm. Results in a 30% increase in solar efficiency from the previous industry standard of 100mm x 100mm 

1990

* Solarex initiates international distribution network 

1994

* Solarex polycrystalline business becomes profitable 

1995

* Solarex becomes a business unit of Amoco/Enron Solar, a partnership of Amoco Oil Corporation and Enron Corporation 

1996 - 1999

* BP introduces &#8216;Plug in the Sun&#8217; - an initiative to equip BP gas/petrol stations around the world with solar systems 

1999

* BP Solar and Solarex merge to form BP Solarex 

2001

* BP Solarex changes name to BP Solar 

2002


----------

